# SPD pedals or flat pedals



## chipmonster (7 Mar 2011)

I am using spd for mountain biking, but finding them pretty tricky clipping in and out. Finding them pretty dangerous for the technical sections. I tend to leave one side unclipped.

What do u use and any advice on clip on?


----------



## Silver Fox (7 Mar 2011)

I only use flats when on the mtb, like you say it can be very dangerous. If you need to bail on a technical section and you're clipped in you could end up in a world of pain.

I use Burgtec Penthouse flats with Five-Ten shoes, this combination is the next best thing to being clipped in.


----------



## Muddy Ground (7 Mar 2011)

Lots of comedy moments with clips for sure, but you'll get used to them and can unclip surprisingly fast when you do. Guess it all depends on the amount of technical riding you intend to do? Here in Surrey on our massive bridleway networks clips are fine, but if I was on rocks or a borrowed bike then flatties. You could always try the combined flatties with SPD's? Horses for courses really. What do the local riders use?


----------



## adscrim (7 Mar 2011)

Stick with it, before long it will become second nature. I pretty sure I can get a clipped foot down just a quick as an unclipped foot.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Mar 2011)

adscrim said:


> Stick with it, before long it will become second nature. I pretty sure I can get a clipped foot down just a quick as an unclipped foot.




When I started MTB'ing as a teenager (late 80's) I started with flats as I didn't understand the need for clips and straps. After suffering a few cross bar incidents when having feet bounced off the pedals on fast rocky descents I soon resorted to clips and straps and eventually to SPD's which is a masive improvement. I also like technical stuff with lots of hopping and jumping up and down ledges etc and I don't find being clipped in restrictive, in fact I have been over the handle bars and all sorts of other shinanigans but have never found myself stuck to the bike. If you need a foot down quickly it just happens, it soon becomes second nature.


----------



## marzjennings (8 Mar 2011)

Clipped in is the way to go, regardless of how technical the trail gets. Riding the trails is no more dangerous with clips as than flats. (Once you get used to 'em)


----------



## spence (8 Mar 2011)

Yep persevere, the benefits far outway the cons (if there are any) in my opinion. Doesn’t feel right not being clipped in.

Try backing off the tension screws for a while then wind them up again as you gain more confidence.


----------



## monkeypony (8 Mar 2011)

I tend to use flats only on up-lift days (along with full face and body armor) for everything else, clipped in is the way to go, especially on long technical climbs, makes life so much more pleasant.


----------



## ChristinaJL (8 Mar 2011)

I've just started mountain biking and am having this dilemma too.  I've used road spds for over 3 years now, but am a bit reluctant to go spds on the mountain bike till I get used to the technical sections!!  So, till I've been on my course in a few weeks or until I get a bit more confident, I bought a cheap pair of studded platform pedals from wiggle, the DMR V8 pedals and they seem good so far. I'm also thinking on getting some of the five ten shoes for a bit more grip in wet conditions.

I will ask the instructors when I go on my core mtb skills course for recommendations of spds easy to clip out of (for some reason I have a problem clipping out of shimanos - I must be a too feeble girlie!!) as I do intend to go clipless at some point.


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 Mar 2011)

as said above its all about technique, back the tension off, stick with it. i too have crashed, not often , and have never stayed in contact with the bike the forces involved soon detach feet from pedals.


----------



## Muddy Ground (8 Mar 2011)

I've been clipped in for years now with no issues. However the mountain bike magazines these days think that clipping in is a bad thing as it leads to us being lazy in technique.....

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## I like Skol (8 Mar 2011)

Muddy Ground said:


> I've been clipped in for years now with no issues. However the mountain bike magazines these days think that clipping in is a bad thing as it leads to us being lazy in technique.....
> 
> www.muddyground.blogspot.com




Could it be that 'flats' are trendy?


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 Mar 2011)

lazy? when you get more contact and the ability to pull on the pedal making more use of the stroke, weird?!?!?!?!?


----------



## monkeypony (8 Mar 2011)

mr Mag00 said:


> lazy? when you get more contact and the ability to pull on the pedal making more use of the stroke, weird?!?!?!?!?




Lazy in terms of not having to have your body positionned correctly to keep contact with the pedals over the bouncy stuff and it being a doddle to hop up and pull the bike around in the air with clips.


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2011)

monkeypony said:


> Lazy in terms of not having to have your body positionned correctly to keep contact with the pedals over the bouncy stuff and it being a doddle to hop up and pull the bike around in the air with clips.


Which( unless you are either Danny Mac or spent your entire childhood learning tricks) is entirely the point as far as I'm concerned. They give that advantage to those of us who would love to be able to do it on flats, but can't. Oh, and how often have you been able to put in a half pedal stroke on a tech climb, or rutted section, where your feet would have been knocked off the pedals by a rock strike? 

For the really techy downhill stuff I like my Shimano M545s. http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike+...dals_717.htm?gclid=CNrm8p72wKcCFQRP4Qodux29AA Not the best of both worlds, but you can still get in a pedal stroke when you bounce out of them, or unclip at the top of some rock garden monster. On smoother XC stuff I love the faster action lighter eggbeaters.


----------



## joesteve (10 Mar 2011)

Having ridden clipless on my MTB's for years I rented a bike at Laggan Wolftrax with flats and had a spin round the red route a couple of weeks ago. I couldnt believe how often my feet came of the pedals on the jumps and rocky sections. My scraped shins are proof that there is a technique to keeping feet on pedals that I havent mastered. Like others have said once you learn to clip out you do it instintviley when coming off. I have always found its more of an issue on steep or technical uphills when you need to get your foot down but have still got too much pressure on the pedals.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (10 Mar 2011)

Sorry but I can't see it. Flats are definately better (for me) on my Boardman hardtail. I am more confident and must therefore be a better rider than when clipped in. I am having this debate (with myself) about going back to flats on my road bikes. There is just too much unnecessary 'faff', expense and bother with clipless pedals. I have never slipped off a flat pedal and can ride off in any shoe/boot I fancy, and yet don't seem to lose much, if anything, in performance.

Just my humble opinion.
(well actually, not just mine)

Bill


----------



## cookeaa (22 Mar 2011)

I normally use flats for DH and Clips for XC/general trail riding, but lately I’ve found myself riding much harder with the clips so I’m very seriously considering using them for DH too, especially in wet and muddy conditions… I’ve found that if you are riding in a more “Fully Committed” way i.e. not wanting to dab a foot in that tight corner or dragging your brakes on entry’s then SPDs make perfect sense so long as you are relaxed but concentrating on your riding… The key to riding with either well is still technique; drop your heels, use your knees, “steer with your torso” applies to both. As ever practise will make a far bigger difference than kit…


----------



## 3narf (23 Mar 2011)

I've had issues with SPDs since I started using them in the mid-'90s, at least one of which will eventually form the basis for a 'rider's tale...'

That said, I think I'm finally (after 17-18 years) using them confidently all the time off road. Where I live we have every type of terrain including very technical bits, cobbled descents, muddy peat bogs, tree roots, huge boulders and everything else. Eventually, when you're confident that you can get out of them quickly and reliably, you switch from not feeling confident unless you're unclipped, to not feeling confident unless you're clipped in. 

That's when they start to work.


----------



## vsmith1 (23 Mar 2011)

I have to say that I switched to SPDs in the mid-90s then changed to Time ATACs and still use them to this day. I much prefer the ATACs and always disappointed that clipless discussions almost always only talk about SPD.

I do remember the days of clips on MTBs - not good. Dramatically reduced the ground clearance when trying to get the foot back in.


----------



## 007fair (29 Mar 2011)

Just got a new MTB and LBS suggest SPD's They were horrified when I asked about toe clips .. but these seem to me to be a decent compromise (ie to get 50% of the lift and security but can also put your foot down if required )
A friend has them and says they are great 

Any opinions on these ? Other than that I think I may go for single sided SPD's


----------



## Bicycle (29 Mar 2011)

It must come down to personal preference.

I like to feel that my feet will stay on the pedals however wet or muddy it is and however big a bump, rock, stump or sudden dip I barge into - so I use clipless.

I also find clipless make it easier to drag or lift the rear of the bike over or round things in my way. I feel as if I have an extra point of leverage.

I've gone gradually over to Crank Bros (Egg Beater or Candy). They are super-quick to get out of and offer a lot of float. They are also very hard to get clogged up (MTB).

I ride XC rather than very technical stuff, but I do tend to unclip when approaching something daunting.

Having said that, I've never reached the end of a crash (MTB or road) still attached to the pedals.

Separation of shoe and pedal seems to be one of the first parts of the crashing process.


----------



## PK99 (29 Mar 2011)

007fair said:


> Just got a new MTB and LBS suggest SPD's They were horrified when I asked about toe clips .. but these seem to me to be a decent compromise (ie to get 50% of the lift and security but can also put your foot down if required )
> A friend has them and says they are great
> 
> Any opinions on these ? Other than that I think I may go for single sided SPD's





far easier to get your foot out of spds than toe clips! Simple twist and down becomes natural after a while


----------



## 007fair (29 Mar 2011)

PK99 said:


> far easier to get your foot out of spds than toe clips! Simple twist and down becomes natural after a while



Thats what they said!	I do mean strapless toe clips - which would appear to be easier to get your foot out of? I do use SPD's for road use so I am aware what they are like Just don't fancy them for any sort of technical MTB'ing


----------



## I like Skol (29 Mar 2011)

007fair said:


> Just don't fancy them for any sort of technical MTB'ing




Quite the opposite actually. I find that being positively clipped to the bike gives the control needed to tackle tricky sections with confidence while any thought of clipping out in readiness would compromise control to such a point that failure became inevitable. Prepare to fail = fail everytime, much better to commit and conquer.


----------

